# lnt intake installed



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

car definitly pulls harder and has more pep in the lower rpm over all i say it was a good buy. props to lnt for good workmanship and speedy shipping. over all it was a cake walk took about 40 min by myself till the end when a buddy showed up.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

wow that thing shakes!


----------



## VWJettaMKV (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: lnt intake installed (germanmade98)*

first of all that looks nice.
second, is that in a rabbit? if so, is it possible to install one in a 08 jetta?


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

ya its a rabbit. the jetta should be the exact same seeing is how its a 2.5 and the engine is the same


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

Would you be able to take a pic of the area where intake is going into the fender.
I want to see how much of a clearance you have from the intake to the headlight
Reason why i ask is i have an GTI HID conversion and i want to see if the ballast will clear the intake


----------



## VWJettaMKV (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: (germanmade98)*

well i ask b/c my stock engine looks a bit different (of course) but maybe u could clear some things for me.
















i dunno wat #1 is and im guessing #2 is the intake. but i dunno where the top end leads to. b/c ur intake goes out to the right while mine goes up. this difference has me confused about how i would install an intake.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Still waiting for mine


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

VWJettaMKV #2 is the intake, believe it or not it circles the top of the engine and then into the filter, this why the gains are so massive from an intake. #1 is where the intake air sensor is.


----------



## VWJettaMKV (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

wtf? so wat happens if i install an lnt intake? would i lose gain since it doesn't circle to the top? and that box in the front is an intake air sensor? wat does that do?
sry for so many questions...noob trying to learn


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (EvilWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilWabbit* »_Would you be able to take a pic of the area where intake is going into the fender.
I want to see how much of a clearance you have from the intake to the headlight
Reason why i ask is i have an GTI HID conversion and i want to see if the ballast will clear the intake

where do you have your ballast mounted? i have my fk angel eyes and the ballast is mounted on the side of the housing in front of the high beam hole


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (VWJettaMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaMKV* »_wtf? so wat happens if i install an lnt intake? would i lose gain since it doesn't circle to the top? and that box in the front is an intake air sensor? wat does that do?
sry for so many questions...noob trying to learn









no, you GAIN so much because it DOESN'T circle up top
instead of going in a big circle and finally getting to the throttle body it becomes a straight pipe from the filter to the TB with an aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not the distance, it's the temperature. The source is colder=more dense=bigger bang.


----------



## VWJettaMKV (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

hmm ic. one more question...what about that intake air sensor(#1)? sounds important..will i need it?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we don't have it on the 08s


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (VWJettaMKV)*

all of the sensors you have now plug right up to the new intake


----------



## VWJettaMKV (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

so that box in the front, which looks like where the air comes in thru, is not in an 08? so my "2008 jetta" is not an 08 model? wtf?


----------



## VWJettaMKV (Jun 1, 2008)

i think we are all misunderstading ourselves here a bit..cuz i don't think #1 is an intake air sensor. it looks like a tube where air is sucked in.


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (VWJettaMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaMKV* »_i think we are all misunderstading ourselves here a bit..cuz i don't think #1 is an intake air sensor. it looks like a tube where air is sucked in.

vince557 was just saying 08's don't have an extra sensor on the "front box" like 07's or less have. Don't worry about it, your car doesn't have it.


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (VWJettaMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaMKV* »_hmm ic. one more question...what about that intake air sensor(#1)? sounds important..will i need it?









You won't need it because the intake is attached directly to the bottom #2 you pointed out. So all the piping, including the engine cover, you're not going to need.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

The part marked (1) on the picture is the opening of the stock air intake system, while (2) is just part of the piping. Take off your engine cover and you'll see the path that it takes (air goes in through 1, does a full circle around your engine, then through 2 to reach the throttle and then the intake manifold).


----------



## VWJettaMKV (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks mobitsfa and david8814 for the explanations. now i understand how my engine works a lot better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
y couldn't vw not make it circle around...could've made things a bit more simpler and more understandable..complex german engineering










_Modified by VWJettaMKV at 12:27 AM 6-30-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (VWJettaMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaMKV* »_..complex german engineering










gotta love it


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

bump


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

Is there a DIY floating around somewhere? I've never put one of these in a jetta before.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (soundguydave)*

did you put one of these in something else before?


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

I understand where CAIs go and what they do, but I just like having some instructions, generally helps things go a lot faster and less worry. I'm not a huge car repair guy, but if I have direction I can pretty much do it. Too bad there were none in this case.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (soundguydave)*

Sorry you did not get the link to the instructions. http://www.latenighttuning.com...k.pdf


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

Thanks.


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (soundguydave)*

Thanks.


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

Would I need an open foglight grill to use a CAI?


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*

No, you dont. The intake will clear the bumper fine. 
Just to let everyone else know, you can keep your engine cover with our LNT intake. Thanks.


----------



## vw51208 (May 21, 2008)

hey did you get any cel's yet? I am jw i want to purchase it soon but lately the thread for the cai has stated a lot of problems...what about stability in the engine..i mean like is it staying nice and tight around everything?!


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well mine wasn't nice and tight the hose clamps it came with was no good so i bought some new ones and it's nice and tight now.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like a quality piece.


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like a quality piece. 

It is a quality piece. Just installed mine today. The butt dyno says that you can really feel the pull around 4k rpm. And the sound of it doesn't hurt at all


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (4ty-phive)*

Thanks for the compliments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wushugs (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (james @ lnt)*

sorry to revive this.. but what are the gains for this intake


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wushugs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wushugs* »_sorry to revive this.. but what are the gains for this intake

its so good LNT went out of business...


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

I heard it adds atleast 1 cell...buy a carbonio


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wushugs)*

As with all intakes it should be about 10-15hp. I would look for the dyno graph from LNT but they disappeared and all there images are gone. It's too bad, it would be nice to have another company working on cams and a turbo kit.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I have this intake and it's great. CEL came on only when the weather got really cold. As much as I'd like a set of cams etc, LNT is probably the last company I would want talking about how they are almost ready....


----------



## bkny (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

Hey guys,
has anyone here drilled a hole in their LNT intake.. the 08 LNT intake to fit the 07 intake? I heard you have to drill a hole for the IAT..
if anyone did that before, can you tell me the size of the hole and where? or if any of the former LNT members are online...
Thanks!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ditch this, get the BSH piece...


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

This intake is great. I got my brother to fab up a MAF insert and the CEL has never reappeared and the rev-hang is gone. I've got an '07 and didn't have to drill, but the hole is drilled close to the bend on the piece that the filter attaches to.
Why don't you check out the hole on the stock filter box for the bit size?


_Modified by sagerabbit at 3:59 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## bkny (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

Oh so with this said "MAF" insert your brother made, i dont have to drill a hole into my intake?
the intake im getting is a LNT intake made for 08's it's said that i need to drill a hole into the intake for the IAT. so idk, im completely lost x[
how much is that MAF insert?


----------



## bkny (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (bkny)*

oh and, what are the final results for the gains for this intake? whp?wtq? thanks =/ damn LNT had to go out of business


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4189770
This is the MAF insert, which is separate from the little hole you need to make in the intake.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

You don't even need to drill a hole for the IAT either.
I left it on the stock piece and just left the cover and everything on it.


----------



## bkny (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

can you provide me a picture for that one?
ahh all of ths are confusing if i dont even know what the maf an iat sensors look like


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

OK, the two hoses that come up from the bottom of the engine are venting hoses. The MAF is the one that has the wires coming from beside the battery. The IAT is a small wire with a gray sensor. My LNT intake was predrilled for the IAT sensor and it is near the bend/elbow joint of the pipe that the filter attaches to. Again, just check the size of the hole on the stock airbox to see how big to drill.


----------



## bkny (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

can you take a pic of where your IAT sensor goes? so i know where to drill exactly.. thanks!


----------



## bkny (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (bkny)*

Okay, i think I know why I get CEL, i read that i can just tie the IAT sensor outside the intake, but when i unplugged it I didnt get the 2nd part of the sensor, the gray part, I was wondering how do I get it out of the stock air intake tube? the IAT sensor as or right now is electric taped.
Any pointers?


----------

